# Have any traditional Australian dishes or recipes caught your eye?



## Editor

A big element of moving overseas is embracing and appreciating the culture in your newfound homeland and obviously food and diet play a major role in this. We therefore thought it would be interesting to see what traditional Australian dishes or recipes have caught the eye of expats.

This may also prove a very useful way in which to save money as a number of members have mentioned the relatively high cost of some food products.


----------



## louiseb

I have a group of guys here and asking there advice and they say MEAT pies and tomato sauce, what is this pie is it made with meat meat or with offal, seriously these guys don't know what there eating.


----------



## Editor

Lets hope its not made from horse meat after the scandal in the UK!


----------



## louiseb

Editor said:


> Lets hope its not made from horse meat after the scandal in the UK!


What scandal? I have lost touch with the UK TV since I came here.


----------



## cjka

I think it's the IKEA one.


----------



## Ozz777

I like pavlova and Tim Tams. Haven't found any main dishes that are specifically Aussie that I like yet, but always looking. 

My wife (who is Polish born Aussie citizen) eats a lot of curry.


----------



## Ozz777

louiseb said:


> I have a group of guys here and asking there advice and they say MEAT pies and tomato sauce, what is this pie is it made with meat meat or with offal, seriously these guys don't know what there eating.


Yeah, my wife DROWNS her meat pie in tomato sauce.


----------



## rofnac25

Chicken Parma's (italian but adopted by AU) - beautiful when done right.
Pavlova - nice dessert
Anything with beetroot in (burgers especially) - they love to do this, quite nice imo
Kangaroo cooked correctly is delicious
Vegemite - a poor man's weaker Marmite in my opinion 
ANZAC biscuits & Tim Tams

I live in the city and its very diverse - most Aussies will eat anything, can't say i've ever seen an 'Australian Restaurant' they love a mix of all cultures.


----------



## louiseb

rofnac25 said:


> Chicken Parma's (italian but adopted by AU) - beautiful when done right.
> Pavlova - nice dessert
> Anything with beetroot in (burgers especially) - they love to do this, quite nice imo
> Kangaroo cooked correctly is delicious
> Vegemite - a poor man's weaker Marmite in my opinion
> ANZAC biscuits & Tim Tams
> 
> I live in the city and its very diverse - most Aussies will eat anything, can't say i've ever seen an 'Australian Restaurant' they love a mix of all cultures.


I remember the first time i came here i was really stuffed up bunged up constipated, and i thought i,d try this Vegemite now i love Marmite so i thought ok i give it a try the Vegemite, Jesus, Mary and Joseph i was so crook i had two mouth full on toast and the taste was absolutely disgusting its good for one thing and one thing only and thats constipation. God that stuff is gross.


----------



## louiseb

Ozz777 said:


> Yeah, my wife DROWNS her meat pie in tomato sauce.


Now i carnt see the point in having a bloody good steak pie and drowning it in sauce lol.


----------



## onederland

Nothing like a great Australian barbecue (BBQ) in the park or on the beach! Pavlova at Christmas time is also delicious and lots of Aussie families bring this one out.


----------

